# What Museum is this ?



## otftch (Jun 13, 2011)

I came by these photos a while back and can't remember what Museum this is. Anyone recognize it ?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 13, 2011)

I believe that's the entrance to the San Diego Aerospace Museum 

San Diego Air Space Museum - Balboa Park, San Diego


----------



## otftch (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks much.
Ed


----------



## evangilder (Jun 14, 2011)

Yes, it definitely is. I have a photo of that as well from the other side. There aren't too many Sea Darts around.


----------

